# SCI - more questions



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello

I have a few questions on SCI and was hoping you ladies can help me to answer them..

Does SCI need the sperm to be quarantined? Or can you use fresh sperm?

What is the current Visa that people are applying for in order to go to Delhi?  I am thinking of using my own eggs initially..

How long does it take to apply for the visa in particular and how do you go about applying 

Have any of you self cycled in India?  If so at what stage did you go to India eg at the end of Down regulation or mid way through stimulation?

Do SCI do CGH testing on embryos?

If you were in a position to do CGH testing or spend the extra money on having the extra embryos put into a 2nd surrogate - what option would you choose? 

Also my other question is... did any of you make a decision to stop trying with your own eggs even though you were producing them?  

Also when is the most Ideal time to go to India for treatment??  I think it is Monsoon season in June isn't it... would we be crazy to go there at that time?

Eggtastic xx


----------



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

yes you can use fresh sperm .. the Dr actually prefers using fresh stuff
medical visa
mail vfs uk for india applications
i self cycled and i stayed a total of 2 weeks with sci
what is cgh? if it is sex determination no, but they do practically all other stuff
i was advised to use a donor egg but i stuck to my guns and i have an 8 month old now and it only took one treatment
as per the ideal time honestly if you are desperate you wont care, all you need to do is not leave your hotel if the weather is bad


sorry bout the short replies  am so lazy


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Temmy

Just saw your post.  Thanks for your response.  I know that this is the way forwards but I am un-decided as to whether to use own egg or DE.  Arrrgggghhh such a hard decision... just that after so many years of failed tx Im not sure mine are any good... although I do produce them xx


----------



## AWNH (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi there,
We were told that we needed a medical visa and the process has become really hard. I know some folk are going in on tourist visas, but we were unequivocably warned that if we did that, we would be blacklisted from India. Not a good situation. So we have pursued the Ukraine instead. Its entirely up to you, but as were were honest, it meant that it was subsequently a no go. Please be careful and best of luck. I have the info requirements for a medical visa. Pls do let me know and I will send them to you.


----------



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

I get u but it could be a lining problem like me. So it could thrive in another environment. Give it a go and think positively x


AWNH said:


> Hi there,
> We were told that we needed a medical visa and the process has become really hard. I know some folk are going in on tourist visas, but we were unequivocably warned that if we did that, we would be blacklisted from India. Not a good situation. So we have pursued the Ukraine instead. Its entirely up to you, but as were were honest, it meant that it was subsequently a no go. Please be careful and best of luck. I have the info requirements for a medical visa. Pls do let me know and I will send them to you.


----------



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry that was meant for egg static


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

AWNH - thankyou... yes I see that it is a medical visa that would be required... I think it is difficult for people that have been married for less than 2 years or gay couples... I believe that they require some additional information upon application for the visa... I am not sure if this info is obtainable from the embassy.

Temmy - thanks... I have been thinking about this on and off for a long time now.... I will pm you xx


----------



## ilovechildren (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi EggTastic,
It's Medical Visa for sure. If you don't have the requirements yet, let me know. I have a copy. Would love to hear what you learned about SCI as we are looking into them as well. Our plan is to ship frozen embryos there, although from the case manager I talked to, it does sound like live has highest success rate there. 

Best,
Alex


----------

